# Import vs Domestics at Strip!!!



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

This Saturday...there is an Import vs. Domestics meet at 75-80 dragway in Morovia, MD. Anyone interested in going can visit the web page at www.7580dragway.com hope to see you there! It starts at 9 am and runs all day


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i wish the dragway close to me had imports vs. domestics.......all we have is import wars............i'd love to race old guys in vettes at the track


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

when it comes to import vs. domestics.... I'd prefer a road course  Unfortunately, when it comes to going fast in a straight line, the domestics are generally better. But you toss in a few turns and you have to brake... things get a lot more interesting  y'all have fun though!


----------



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

Where are you from Z?


----------

